# Christmas project



## bbaley (Dec 13, 2018)

Ok, there really isn't much "machining" in this, mostly welding, grinding, sawing,
but considering the season I figured I'd share it for a laugh.

I was faced with putting up about 200 little metal hooks into the eaves of the house for Christmas lights, which in the cold, on a ladder would amount to blisters and a really bad attitude.

So, make a tool !

It's just a square driver with a wood slotted insert you put the hook into so you can one-handed screw the little buggars in!


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice Job


----------



## francist (Dec 13, 2018)

Brilliant!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 13, 2018)

Don't tell my nemissus about this, or she'll be wanting lights all over the house !!


----------



## Billh51 (Dec 13, 2018)

Great Idea


----------



## bbaley (Dec 13, 2018)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Don't tell my nemissus about this, or she'll be wanting lights all over the house !!


yes.... ssshhhhhhhh....


----------



## Jubil (Dec 13, 2018)

Wish I wuda thunk of that.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 14, 2018)

Great idea ! One handed .....................so you could also be doing this ?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 14, 2018)

bbaley said:


> Ok, there really isn't much "machining" in this, mostly welding, grinding, sawing,
> but considering the season I figured I'd share it for a laugh.
> 
> I was faced with putting up about 200 little metal hooks into the eaves of the house for Christmas lights, which in the cold, on a ladder would amount to blisters and a really bad attitude.
> ...


Clever


----------



## kev74 (Dec 15, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 17, 2018)

That’s a time saver.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 17, 2018)

Patent applied for?


----------



## bbaley (Dec 19, 2018)

eugene13 said:


> Patent applied for?



In practice it has a design flaw that needs to be worked out.
Once I fix that I will let you know when you can write your first investor check


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 19, 2018)

How can I pass up a deal like that.


----------

